# Gaggia Baby Dose Pump Removal - Rubber Hose attachment



## Walshy (Sep 2, 2020)

My Baby Dose is not pumping water through either the group head or wand. The only water that will come through the machine is gravity fed drips, with the tank being raised on the Baby Dose.

I contacted Gaggia Support, who suggested it was the pump, but, at ~£140 - £160 to fix including postage, I figured I'd take a look myself.

I've tried descaling, but think it was a previous descale that has caused the problem

A previous post on here suggested it could be the solenoid, so I tried that first, having managed to take it out of the machine, take it apart, clean it and re-assemble. Still same problem, no water pumped.

The pump sounds like it's trying to do something, so I figured if I can get it out of the machine, I can see if it's a stuck valve, which seems a common problem.

Thing is, I'm not sure how to get it out. It's in a rubber housing, which looks complicated enough, but the thing I'm currently stuck on is the way the braided rubber tube is attached. It seems to be some sort of circlip, but with no obvious way, to my untrained eye at least, to remove. It doesn't look like 'snap-ring pliers' will work. I don't want to chop it off unless I have to, and if I do, I'm not sure how to reattach once complete.

Hopefully, the attached pictures should show what I mean. It's the metal clip securing the orange braided pipe to the black part coming from the pump.









Any advice gratefully received. Getting desperate now, had an instant coffee this morning...


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Insert a small screwdriver between the band of the clip/ hose BETWEEN THE LARGE CRIMP AND THE FIRST TIT TO THE LEFT of the band.

This will release the band from the tiny hook and release the clip.

To re-apply the clip use pincers or pliers to squeeze the opposite side of the clip to re-engage the tit in the hole.


----------



## Walshy (Sep 2, 2020)

Thanks for your help. I tried what you said, but it sort of slid off the end when I tried to undo the clip.

Anyway, the result is, I got the pipe off, then managed to get the pump out.

Having dismantled the pump it seems the spring is broken:








I'm assuming this would prevent it working and the best thing to do now is replace the pump?


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

Yes, replace the pump. Just search on the brand and model number. They're very common pumps used in a lot of machines, so spares that don't carry the Gaggia badge are far cheaper.


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

Ulka EX5s are currently on offer from Ferrari Espresso for £15.99.

Sent from my SM-A705FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Walshy (Sep 2, 2020)

Just a quick reply to say thanks for the help and tips. New pump turned up and installed. Machine is now working well again and I'm a happy man.

Thanks!


----------

